# Carrera goes HO



## docsho

While in Walmart today I spotted a Cars 3 Mcqueen and Dinoco race set from Carrera and after looking at it closer the cars were ho scale but the track looked like the larger scale. So for $29 and some change I brought it home. The cars are slightly larger then the micro scalextric and tyco Mcqueen cars. The cars are not compatible with other race sets. The chassis has an over sized guide pin similar to Majorette slotted cars. The pickup shoes are braided but the spacing is close together like matchbox cars. The chassis is real basic and powered by what looks to be the same motor that Tomy uses for their Mega G chassis. It was an interesting set.
See more at 
Carrera Slot Racing
Carrera FIRST - The first racetrack for children aged 3 and up!
Enjoy
Vern


----------



## tabcomary

This was probably based on their 1/43rd scale, battery powered sets. My nephew had one. It was fun as long as the batteries lasted. Everything is geared for low voltage, so transition to a 12V system may require some work.

Have Fun!


----------



## Rich Dumas

1/43rd scale Carrera Go has been around for some time and there are Cars stuff in that scale as well. Hobby Lobby has Carrera Go from time to time. I could not tell if the HO cars have traction magnets. I know the US rep for Carrera stuff, I will try to find out more about these cars. Possibly Carrera will come out with more cars in the future, right now they are targeting younger kids.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

You mean like guys in their '40s?


----------



## docsho

Rich Dumas said:


> I could not tell if the HO cars have traction magnets. .


The traction magnets are just behind the three slots in the chassis for the motor, they are just in front of the crown gear. The magnets are not very strong. To see the size, here is a pic of the three Lightning McQueens, Carrera, micro Scalextric and Tyco versions.


----------



## SpeedyNH

gee it's not that much bigger.


----------



## docsho

No they are very close. The cars will fit side by side on an Ideal track lock section of track, but because the Pick up shoes are to close like the matchbox style cars it will not run on any other track. If they would of made it compatible with other systems they would sell more sets.


----------



## Rich Dumas

I just posted about this on another BB with a Carrera section. Dave Kennedy is the Carrera US rep and he keeps an eye on that. Dave might have an insight as to Carrera's plans for HO.


----------



## Rich Dumas

Here is Dave's response:

"They're not HO, they're 1/50 scale.
Carrera FIRST is designed as an entry level slot car system that's battery operated and sold mostly to the mass market."

There is more info on the Carrera site.


----------



## alpink

well, officially, HO is 1/87 scale and there are only a couple true 1/87 scale race sets and cars ever produced.
1/50 scale is new to me and somewhat larger than 1/64 scale which is approximately what most modern small slot cars are considered.
now, I know there are many that don't agree with this theorem and that is to be expected.
I think we just need to be thankful for any manufacturer undertaking a scale smaller then 1/43-1/48.
I like that scale, but once again, it takes up more room than many people have.


----------



## SpeedyNH

that's just a little smaller than O gauge trains.


----------



## Bubba 123

*Link ???*



Rich Dumas said:


> Here is Dave's response:
> 
> "They're not HO, they're 1/50 scale.
> Carrera FIRST is designed as an entry level slot car system that's battery operated and sold mostly to the mass market."
> 
> There is more info on the Carrera site.


could you PM me, the Link to the ;"Carrera Site" Please....
I collect their 1/43's & 1/32's :wink2:

TY
Bubba (the Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## docsho

Bubba the link is in the first post.


----------



## Bubba 123

docsho said:


> Bubba the link is in the first post.


TY, & TY for the PM of it to me too :wink2:

as for "Carrera-Go!" (1/43), Snobby-Lobby seems to have discontinued everything that was "Singles" & only has TMNT-set & a Cars-set...
AW, has a few singles (about 6 @ any given time) on the peg-boards.
with a few straight AW track section packs ( :crying and an AW set or 2.

seems They are "Focusing", on AW's Models, JL's, & AW diecasts (True-1/64)....

this is @ the Jackson, TN. store.....

we lost our "Michael's" over a decade ago :crying:
do "They", have any slot car stuff (??)...
there are several in Memphis, TN.
If anyone knows of any, I can/will make a "Pilgrimage" there..

I found a hobby shop that has a 1/32 (1/43) large track set-up...
they have a good selection of 1/32's of the top brands in stock as well...

TY ! :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## red73mustang

Thanks for posting the size comparisons. The Carrera version is close enough to H.O. so now I have to get the set !!


----------



## Bubba 123

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You mean like guys in their '40s?


NO, Mr. Milton.... In Their "60's":grin2:

Bubba The Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Bubba 123

tabcomary said:


> This was probably based on their 1/43rd scale, battery powered sets. My nephew had one. It was fun as long as the batteries lasted. Everything is geared for low voltage, so transition to a 12V system may require some work.
> 
> Have Fun!


"ARTIN" 1/43, uses a 6 Volt Transformer.. see; "123caveman" on EPay :wink2:

Bubba The Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Rich Dumas

There is always a lot of confusion about HO scale slot cars. Derek Brand designed the original vibrator and pancake HO cars and he also did the early Aurora bodies. Those were actually in "OO" scale, which is 1/76th. HO is actually 1/87th. Today many people consider HO to be 1/64th which is actually "S" scale, but few cars are quite that large.


----------



## alpink

I think that because of varying wheelbases and limit of positions for front axles on various chassis, HO as a scale has always just represented the little cars.
it would be hard to categorize more than two Aurora Model Motoring Thunderjet 500 bodies as the same scale, whatever that would happen to be.
yes, of course, ho is officially designated 1/87 through toy train designers and that is simple fact.
there actually have been a few authentic 1/87 slot car sets and cars.
TOMY had tow track releases that were intended for Japan only and there were two different cars in each set for a total of 4 TOMY 1/87(HO) cars.
when I visited SlotCarCentral, Bob showed me some other brands of 1/87 slot cars that I think were from Brazil.

when TYCO started making pan chassis and about the same time Aurora released AFX chassis, the wheel bases and widths of those cars were close to die cast Hot Wheels and Matchbox toys.

many wonderful bodies have been greatly altered by slot car designers to retain recognition and yet fit little chassis.

I always like the discussion of scale for these size cars as there always seems to be something I learn about them.
other scales have little to no difference and therefore produce no in depth discussions

I respect that some of the first "HO" slot cars were approximately 1/76 .... I often used parts from 1/72 military model kits and ROCCO Mini-Tanks on my platforms and dioramas.

have to agree that 1/64 (S) is the current scale of most slot cars being produced......
with the exception of trucks and other "specialty" vehicles.
AW's 4gear S'Cool bus next to an AW Pontiac Grand Am is a good example


----------



## Bubba 123

The "Racing-Rig" Tractor-Trailers, Dump-Trucks, ect...
are extremely close to 1/87.. in part, the "Sizing" fits the HO slot Tracks... 
Otherwise, we would be Forced to use, & Modify our smaller cars..
To "Fit" 1/43 tracks, due to the Width of the trucks... :crying:
even Now, it's difficult to use "Mirrors" on HO-Trucks... because they have such little Leeway-Space, for Passing without hitting...

My 2 cents :thumbsup:

Bubba the Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## red73mustang

Would it be accurate to say that the "Galoob" Mircro-Machines were close to 1/87th true H.O. ? Albeit they looked rather cartoonish to me.


----------



## Rich Dumas

I don't recall ever seeing any of the Galoob cars in person. I know that they made some AMRAC chassis and those are marked Galoob. Those were closer to 1/64th scale. I will have to see if I can find more info on Galoob.


----------



## Rich Dumas

Well, I found an entry in Wikipedia. Galoob is now part of Hasbro. The Micro Machines are actually a bit larger than N scale, so they would possibly be smaller than true HO.


----------



## alpink

Galoob Diecast Cars, 1:18 Scale - HOSlotCars - The Place for collectors of HO Scale Slot Cars






https://www.ebay.com/b/Galoob-Slot-Cars/2616/bn_1914308






https://blog.hobbydb.com/2016/11/27/slot-car-track-evolved-for-high-speed-racing/

.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I like the pace of the first video. That is a lot of racing for such a small area. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

I have a few real Carrera HO cars from either the 80’s or 90’s. They have chassis that are a lot AFX first gplus cars.


----------



## Bubba 123

Got any pics of 'Em, "v/j" ???

"The Senile-1"


----------



## Rich Dumas

The Micro Machine bodies are at least the correct length for 1/87th scale but the tires and wheels are much too big making the cars look cartoonish, so I would not say that they are true 1/87th scale cars.


----------



## videojimmy

I have them in my page...


----------



## vaBcHRog

This is the only true HO scale set I have ever seen. If they would have made more tracks and cars I would have built a track in my garage


----------

